# Archery Only Membership



## uturn (May 14, 2022)

As stated I may have an archery only membership opportunity available for a liked minded individual on my small River front lease in Berrien County just less than 200 acres.

I would very much like to find someone that is truly like minded as stated that would also be interested in building a long term relationship and has interest in traveling to the Midwest possibly every other year or whatever works for us!

I‘ve had the lease around 15 yrs and have been very low pressure and let most walk and really do not shoot does but, have no problem if you want to take a couple early is my preference but I’m open to any conversation. You will be vetted by the landowners along with myself as we both are particular of our company!

I really do not have any rules to speak of just respect for the landowners, their land, the game and each other!

I like big bucks and I can not lie…and very seldom kill anything else and have gone multiple years and never loosed an arrow!

Lodging and camp are just about 5 star in my opinion and you will have your own room.

There is a healthy deer and turkey population.

Membership will be around $1,500.00 pending this years agreement and another $1,500.00 or so in operating expenses.

If you feel this is a good fit for both you and I shoot me a PM and let‘s talk about it!

Thanks,

Scott-Uturn


----------



## fatback (May 14, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 14, 2022)

Alittle to far for me but an excellent opportunity! Good luck


----------



## Keith Karr (May 14, 2022)

Scott is a good guy ! This should be a good opportunity for a serious bowhunter. Having turkey is plus too !


----------



## GERRY A (May 14, 2022)

uturn said:


> As stated I may have an archery only membership opportunity available for a liked minded individual on my small River front lease in Berrien County just less than 200 acres.
> 
> I would very much like to find someone that is truly like minded as stated that would also be interested in building a long term relationship and has interest in traveling to the Midwest possibly every other year or whatever works for us!
> 
> ...


Yy


----------



## GERRY A (May 14, 2022)

GERRY A said:


> Yy


Can u please text or call me please thanks


----------



## Skelly56 (May 18, 2022)

uturn said:


> As stated I may have an archery only membership opportunity available for a liked minded individual on my small River front lease in Berrien County just less than 200 acres.
> 
> I would very much like to find someone that is truly like minded as stated that would also be interested in building a long term relationship and has interest in traveling to the Midwest possibly every other year or whatever works for us!
> 
> ...


Hello!

Is this still available? I am an avid bow hunter that believes in strict game management! Got to let them go in order for them to grow!


----------



## acstahl (May 21, 2022)

uturn said:


> As stated I may have an archery only membership opportunity available for a liked minded individual on my small River front lease in Berrien County just less than 200 acres.
> 
> I would very much like to find someone that is truly like minded as stated that would also be interested in building a long term relationship and has interest in traveling to the Midwest possibly every other year or whatever works for us!
> 
> ...


Very interested. Currently traveling with my wife who is a travel nurse and we're in Washington State right now and I'm semi-retired LEO with 20yrs. We reside in WNC and our daughter lives in Valdosta with her husband who is in the Air Force and they have our first Granddaughter. Love to bow hunt and relax by shooting my bow, 3D and indoor did shoots. Would really like to know more about your property and availability. Thank you. My email is craigstahlmcsd@yahoo.com


----------



## NATE176 (Jun 8, 2022)

Is this still available?


----------



## OffTheBeatnPath (Jun 10, 2022)

Was stationed at Moody for 3 years , just separated in January. Would be all over this if I were still down there.


----------



## Paulsen560 (Jun 25, 2022)

Are there still any openings available for this coming season or the next?


----------



## uturn (Jun 26, 2022)

Paulsen560 said:


> Are there still any openings available for this coming season or the next?



Yes…still an opportunity for one!


----------



## crmason1 (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi,
is this still avaliable? Very interested cell is 863-441-1696


----------



## Rtwilson1992 (Sep 24, 2022)

Interested sent you a Pm


----------



## uturn (Sep 25, 2022)

Thanks for the interest gentlemen, as I had no real interest early goin it again  on my own!

Good luck, thanks again!


----------

